# Auto Detox: Mini John Cooper Works



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello All,

Work on this little beauty Mini John Cooper Works was an exterior protection detail

On arrival:



















Wheel arches jet washed out first G101 4:1 applied & worked with long & short handled vikan brushes



















Alloys jet washed & treated to Smart Wheels & various brushes




























Thorough jet wash of entire car before hazsafe applied & left to dwell for a couple of minutes then jet washed off










Foam applied










Rinsed & nooks crannies grills treated to detail brush & apc re rinsed & washes 2 bucket










With car pro wash mitt










Rinsed again & tardis applied










Panel at a time & wiped with a work cloth, rinsed again










Clayed with mild clay this paintwork was virtually free from contamination so no pics of this process

Rinsed with an open flow & dried everywhere










Pre was clenser applied with the da & finishing pad










Swissvax Mystery wax coated the paintwork










While this cured I polished the chrome pieces

Before:










After:










Migliore wheel wax to the alloys










Tail pipes with Brilliant Chome/hot environment plus a wee bit of fine grade wire wool










Wax buffed off, tyres & trim dressed with RD50, glass cleaned with 3M & final wiped down of paintwork with Swissvax quick finish to well... Finish 

All done...































































































































Would like to thank the owners for making the coffee & also making me welcome once again 

Thanks for taking the time to look,

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox

www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Very nice, extra :thumb: for the exhaust...............:thumb::thumb:


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

very nice protection detail.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Great transformation and finish Baz, as expected.
Some really great photography also.
Gordon.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice Bazz. Wasn't aware you could use RD50 on trim!


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks gorgeous, better than out the factory :thumb:

Lovely colour


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Baz, even the sun came out to appreciate it :thumb:
Some great finished shots!!


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Fantastic work! Love it!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Another great job Baz :thumb:



Refined Detail said:


> Very nice Bazz. Wasn't aware you could use RD50 on trim!


Was thinking the same :lol:, wonder how long it lasts ?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks great, excellent write-up :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking good, great colour :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work mate


----------



## RSTYG (Feb 20, 2011)

The car looks fantastic, great job well done.....:thumb:


----------



## AndyBrew (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for your hard work Barry the car looks ace and deb is well pleased with it 

Just got to sort that dent now!


----------



## J99NNO (Aug 12, 2009)

Thats is a stunning colour with the fantastic shine you have created on there. Nice job.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

looks great :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

loving that. Top job


----------



## mattykhz (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks the same colour as mine, Laser Blue. Except mine has white mirrors, roof and wheels.

Always on the look out for mini threads to see what is best to use and will hopefully put pics up of mine in the showroom section when I get chance to do mine properly next month as its first time with a rotary apart from practice on a stainless exhaust.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work, i love this colour on the minis


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely looking car there, and some great work to boot! Thumbs up from this end guys!


----------



## saxyVTRsaxo (Nov 23, 2006)

looks amazing, possibly the best colour i think for the R56 'S'. Only thing that was bugging me is did this car not have a chilli pack as they have no xenon headlights???


----------



## AndyBrew (Apr 8, 2007)

no chilli pack.

This car is a John Cooper Works not a Cooper S with works upgrade.

A big part of the chilli pack is the wheel upgrade and the JCW comes with it's own wheels hence it wasn't really worth it to us, so we had the recaro seat upgrade instead and a few other bits Harmon Kardon stereo, privacy glass spring to mind.


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Great protection detail & write up!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, really brought out the colour too


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice job carried out there, the mini looks well in the colour.
Richie


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Great job mate, sounds like you really enjoyed it
Hope Baz doesnt mind me answering to those that asked, RD50 lasts well on trim and doesn't run either.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job


----------



## twistedframe (Nov 16, 2010)

Car looks great! I love that color!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi guys :wave:

Sorry for late reply been working away since sunday & just got home, 

ok to cover some points raised I look after a cooper s (for almost 3 years now) & have used rd50 on the trim & tyres for ages its dries well & leaves a nice silky finish lasts well too so no issues there.

Thanks for the kind words & thanks that the work put into this detail was appreciated

now to get ready for the copper s tomorrow ! 

Cheers Baz


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

wouldnt happen to be a previous RS owner, now GTR owner would it? 

its quite sad i recognise his drive :lol: 

hi andy :wave:


----------



## AndyBrew (Apr 8, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> wouldnt happen to be a previous RS owner, now GTR owner would it?
> 
> its quite sad i recognise his drive :lol:
> 
> hi andy :wave:


Yes :thumb:


----------



## Steve ZS (Oct 15, 2009)

Stunning work :argie:


----------

